# Tolkien-addiction



## user16578 (May 21, 2019)

My addiction started when I was 12, just out of primary school...
Yours?


----------



## Narsere (May 21, 2019)

I think I read Tolkien for the first time when I was around 9 or 10, but I understood absolutely nothing!!!
I re-read LotR couple of years later (around 12 or 13, I believe) and feel madly in love  So in terms of "addiction" I would say around that age.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (May 21, 2019)

Narsere said:


> I think I read Tolkien for the first time when I was around 9 or 10, but I understood absolutely nothing!!!
> I re-read LotR couple of years later (around 12 or 13, I believe) and feel madly in love  So in terms of "addiction" I would say around that age.


Welcome to the forums!

Mine started when I started and finished _Fellowship _in 2016 when my sister was getting married. It consummated itself when I finished LOTR. 

Now, I am reading _The Hobbit_, have to pick up _The Silmarillion_ again. 

But yeah!



CL


----------



## user16578 (May 22, 2019)

Narsere said:


> I think I read Tolkien for the first time when I was around 9 or 10, but I understood absolutely nothing!!!
> I re-read LotR couple of years later (around 12 or 13, I believe) and feel madly in love  So in terms of "addiction" I would say around that age.



 madly in love sounds better though ... 



CirdanLinweilin said:


> Welcome to the forums!
> 
> Mine started when I started and finished _Fellowship _in 2016 when my sister was getting married. It consummated itself when I finished LOTR.
> 
> ...



Thanks 
Once in a while I start all over again from the beginning, the Silmarillion, The Hobbit, LOTR and the Middle Earth Cycle, indeed consuming all of it


----------



## Starbrow (May 22, 2019)

I first read The Hobbit when I was 12 or 13, but I didn't get hooked then. I had to read it for English class when I was 14 and fell in love with it. I have been addicted to Tolkien for 53 years and have no intention of stopping.


----------



## user16578 (May 23, 2019)

Starbrow said:


> I first read The Hobbit when I was 12 or 13, but I didn't get hooked then. I had to read it for English class when I was 14 and fell in love with it. I have been addicted to Tolkien for 53 years and have no intention of stopping.


Same here


----------



## Lestatomir (Sep 29, 2020)

Mine started when I was 9 or 10, way back in the 70's. In the 4th or 5th grade (can't remember exactly), we had some kind of "Reader" that included single chapters from various authors. Included in ours was the chapter "Riddles in the Dark". I remember reading it and thinking Bilbo was just a normal human boy, who lived in an apartment, and somehow fell into a tunnel that led to an underground world. I was so enchanted by this chapter, I asked my Teacher where I could find the rest of this story.... and it's been thd best adventure of my life ever since 💚💛


----------



## ArnorianRanger (Jan 12, 2021)

I read _The Hobbit_ when I was nine, and could not get the fantastic imagery out of my mind for months. It would be some time before I read the LOTR, but I consider that the start of my love for Tolkien's works.

Thanks,

ArnorianRanger


----------



## 1stvermont (Jan 12, 2021)

I am a latecomer. Started after watching the two towers in theaters i was 20.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 12, 2021)

I was late as well, 15 and in HS when Fellowship first came out. I read LOTR after seeing the first movie and before seeing the last two so I did know how poorly PJ did at least


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 12, 2021)

27 when I first read the German translation, 29 when binge-reading the original (my now rather tattered mid-'80's paperbacks).


----------



## Goodgulf (Jan 12, 2021)

Lestatomir said:


> Mine started when I was 9 or 10, way back in the 70's. In the 4th or 5th grade (can't remember exactly), we had some kind of "Reader" that included single chapters from various authors. Included in ours was the chapter "Riddles in the Dark".



Yes! That's the first time I've seen someone mention that reader. It was 6th grade for me, and I already knew of Tolkien since my older sister had the LOTR books and The Hobbit -- but I wasn't much into reading for pleasure. That reader chapter was pivotal. I read The Hobbit right away, then Fellowship and The Two Towers before the end of the school year, and then Return of the King on a road trip to Chicago (wood panel station wagon and all). I devoured the appendices and was devastated that there wasn't anything left.

I said it was pivotal -- that reader chapter completely changed the way that I approached reading for the rest of my life.


----------

